# ID Please



## JPB73 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry bout the photos this guy or girl has decided that the fence pole near the mail box is a nice place to set up home and knowing very little about snakes and having no licensed snake handlers in town I was hoping someone might be able to give me some idea what it is. 





It has yet to pop its head out so this is the best I can do.

Cheers
John


----------



## Asharee133 (Jun 24, 2013)

common tree snake. harmless


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like a green tree snake, Dendrelaphis punctulata to me.Harmless unless you are a frog.


----------



## JPB73 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you for your quick replies



Ramsayi said:


> Looks like a green tree snake, Dendrelaphis punctulata to me.Harmless unless you are a frog.


Interestingly enough A frog can usually be heard from within the confines of that post.


----------



## Umbral (Jun 24, 2013)

Not anymore lol.


----------

